# From the smallest taste I use ("Crush" lyrics)



## Jackfromczech

Další věta z textu písničky CRUSH (silně vyznačená):

*From the smallest taste I use*
From the smallest taste* I lose*
Won't you crush on me,
Crush on me​ 
Sice rozumím každému slovu, ale vůbec nevím, co tím chtěl básník říct...


----------



## ZDK

Možná to je něco v tom smyslu, že ať jí projevuje náklonnost jakýmkoli způsobem a v jakékoli míře, ona se do něj odmítá "zabouchnout"... ale nevím, nevím, jde o skutečný překladatelský oříšek. 

Edit:
Anebo chce vyjádřit, že vývoj jeho lásky k ní prochází jakousi sinusoidou - občas po ní touží hodně, občas méně, ale s ní to nic nedělá?
Asi bych se zeptal přímo na anglickém fóru.
Taky je třeba vzít v potaz, že ten, kdo to psal, byl zcela určitě zfetovaný.


----------



## Jackfromczech

Takže zhruba asi nějak tak - "Využívám i té sebemenší příležitosti"? A další řádek pak "Ztrácím i tu sebemenší příležitost"?


----------



## ZDK

_To lose taste_ znamená ztratit chuť, a to i přeneseně. Získávám chuť, ztrácím chuť...
_To use taste _mně připadá jako blbost (leda jako _ochutnávat_), ale jde o zjevné homonymum (_lose - use_) a vypadá to, že tohle "use taste" by mohlo zároveň sloužit jako opak onoho _lose taste _- ztrácet chuť. Jeho náklonnost se zvyšuje a snižuje? Ochutnává a ztrácí chuť?
Ale jistý si nejsem ani trochu.


----------



## Jackfromczech

To by šlo. Vzhledem k tomu, že ke konci textu se mluví až o nenávisti, myslím, že to pisatel asi myslel tak, že ji ten dotyčný miluje natolik, že když vidí, že ona jeho city neopětuje, začíná ji za to nenávidět, ovšem ta jeho láska k ní je tak silná, že tu nenávist stejně nakonec otupí a jde to tak vlastně pořád dokola.


----------

